# Approved and not-approved devices



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I was casually looking up what the minimum hardware and system requirements are for the Uber Driver app and I found this: https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/approved-devices/ There, I see that all Samsung J series phones are not approved. I was thinking of getting a J7. What's the deal? Does anyone out there use a J-series Samsung phone with Uber Driver?

Judging from the "en-ZA" in the URL, I'm thinking that perhaps this is for South Africa only, but nothing else seems to suggest as much.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

How about this one .


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

It's probably just South Africa. I had a J3(2016) and recently upgraded to a J3(2017). I considered the J7 but it felt too big.


----------

